

Share HN: StarChart.me statistics from 1 day on HN front page - jeffio

I'm sharing realtime signup numbers now on http://starchart.me.<p>Stats as of today:<p>Total Charts Created: 130<p>Total Charts Completed: 26<p>Total Stars Earned: 489<p>Family Members Receiving Email Updates: 114<p>Basically we had 100 signups from being on front page of HN the other day (Friday) and it looks like a lot of parents are actually starting to use this.<p>Not bad for a little side project. I want to keep this free but I added a conspicuous link to another iPhone app we developed called DJ Baby. So we'll see if we get any sales from that.<p>My blog was the link on HN and it received about 2k visitors, of that 500 clicked through to the StarChart.me app. I should have linked directly to the app.<p>That's it, just wanted to share! And now the statistics are shown in realtime on the homepage.
======
niels_olson
We are using this; so far, it works well for small goals and simple tasks. I
haven't done any big goals yet.

------
pestaa
25% click-through without a direct link to the app?

Man, I'd like to shake your hands.

------
qbproger
Is there a way to see a sample chart without signing up?

~~~
deafcheese
I agree. I was looking for a demo as well. A suggestion I have is to include a
few screenshots on the landing page - perhaps incorporate them with the
features list.

~~~
jeffio
Normally I would do a video and spend some more time on the marketing page but
I thought I'd put together "something" before sending it out. I had no idea so
many people would be checking it out. There are some examples on my blog
<http://jeff.io> so I think what I'll do now is bring in the screenshots into
the landing page.

